# Information About FMDC



## kanwalazeem (Aug 31, 2014)

what is the date for applying to federal medical and dental college islamabad for the session 2014-2015?? anybody knowing the pateern for the fmdc test


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

Date has yet to be announce, most orobably the test will held in october... Like the last year. FMDC accepts the NTS test. It includes total 100 questions fron bio, chem, phy, eng

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

Wasn't fmdc banned by pmdc


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

mkuser said:


> Wasn't fmdc banned by pmdc


You are right... News were! Not sure about the current status. 

>>(, ")=R=D=X(" ,)<<


----------



## maria syeda (Aug 22, 2014)

how to apply for it???


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

PIMS has taken control of FMDC. Looks like the pmdc issue may have been solved , but no announcement of admission as of yet . If anyone has any updates please do share , i might have found a backup in case shifa doesn't workout.


----------



## RDX (Dec 9, 2012)

If the case is solved then it will announce its schedule soon... Test will most probably be held in late October.

>>(, ") =R=D=X (" ,)<<


----------



## kanwalazeem (Aug 31, 2014)

is there any other public sector medical college in punjab other than the one's included in uhs list??

- - - Updated - - -

how to register for nts test held for fmdc?


----------



## fizzah ali (Oct 12, 2013)

according to pmdc website the current status of fmdc is 'admission stopped' but im not sure how much up to date their website is...


----------



## mkuser (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a senior eho applied to FMDC and was selected. Now his facebook feed shows he is attending classes at FMDC. So , if the admissions hadn't been opened and the ban not lifted , he wouldn't be attending classes would he? This and the fact that on PIMS website FMDC us listed as one of the institutes under it's control. Plus the very suggestive fact that FMDC is going to hold it's entry test sometime inNovember. all these facts point out that PMDC has lifted the ban on FMDC and admissions have been allowed.


----------



## blankname (Oct 5, 2013)

Listen guys, FMDC is under the control of cabinet division of the Federal Government. After a tiring search of the cabinet division`s website, I was able to find out about the officers who are incharge of matters of FMDC. The names of these officers and their designations are as follows:
Mr. M.J Iqbal Qureshi, Deputy Secretary(Health) 051-9103544 I.C:544
Mr. Rab Nawaz Abbasi, Section Officer(Health 1) 051-9103544 I.C:607
Mr. Muhammad Aslam, Section Officer(Health 2) 051-9103515 I.C:513
I think that we should register our complaints to these guys about FMDC admissions. Contacting PMDC would do nothing as it is only a regulatory and registerating authority. Atleast we should make an effort. FMDC is the last hope for many of us.


----------



## sajjadrkhan (Sep 17, 2014)

is there particular status to prepare entry test for FMDC , please advise, I am scared because my aggregate is just 84.36 and you never know about UHS merit


----------

